# Did Dort officially call Arminianism a heresy?



## RamistThomist (May 11, 2013)

I do believe Arminianism is heresy. That said, did Dort actually use that language?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alan D. Strange (May 11, 2013)

Dort both affirmed the truth and "rejected the errors" of the Arminians. 

Heresy is false doctrine, contrary to the dogma of the church. Dort sought to express the faith of the Reformed Church with respect to the five points of the Remonstrants: they condemned their doctrine as false.

I am not aware that they used either "heresy" or "heretics," but that's unimportant. That specific word was often not employed when condemning false doctrine but only in retrospect (as when a later church council would refer to earlier condemned parties as heretics). 

Peace,
Alan

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## RamistThomist (May 11, 2013)

Alan D. Strange said:


> Dort both affirmed the truth and "rejected the errors" of the Arminians.
> 
> Heresy is false doctrine, contrary to the dogma of the church. Dort sought to express the faith of the Reformed Church with respect to the five points of the Remonstrants: they condemned their doctrine as false.
> 
> ...



Thank you, Professor Strange.


----------



## Theogenes (May 14, 2013)

Jacob,
The Canons of Dort links Arminian doctrine with Pelagianism at least five times. Pelagianism was considered heresy ergo Arminianism by teaching the same ideas would be heresy also.
Jim


----------

